# Rat menace in Dubai JBR : traps set up to tackle gnawing problem



## truepulse (Oct 4, 2010)

Dubai: Rat traps have been installed along one of Dubai's most popular and exclusive locales to deal with the rodent menace.

Over a hundred of them can be seen all along the bottom of buildings and side roads on The Walk at the Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR). The traps were installed five months ago.

Vermin and pests have been a problem for residents, with some even going online to vent their frustration. Shahid Hussain, who lives on the 38th floor of the Bahar 4 tower, said he had not seen any rats because his flat was high up. "It's more of a problem for people on lower floors," he said. Miss Jayjay, a member of the JBR Community online forum, said rats have been seen running around on the ground-level car park at Rimal Building.

Fadi Anas, Assistant Showroom Manager, Singways Furniture, The Walk, said: "I saw the workers when they put the traps around five months ago, but I haven't seen them checking."

Jacob Livio, Assistant Manager of Zara Home, said he had seen one seven-inch-long rat trying to get into the store about a month ago. "I've seen the traps near the Union Metro station. Once I had seen a guy opening a trap and immediately a rat jumped out."

Kevin Shoaito, owner of Duo restaurant, said: "We have a contract with a pest control company and have regular checks. I've seen the traps like everyone else, but I haven't seen any rats here."

No one was available for comment from Dubai Municipality or Dubai Properties, JBR developers, when contacted by XPRESS.


Well I just read this article on another site.. And was wondering how bad is the situation? And ther are Roaches too that also big one... if you google it you might come across lots of stuff.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If the roaches are big, I dont worry about them so much. Its the little ones that are the nasty little ******s!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve lived in the Marina for 3 years although not in JBR and haven`t seen a rat yet. I`d say the fact that you see plenty of traps means that they are on the case.


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

I've lived in the Marina Area facing JBR for a year and never seen a rat! 

But where you have people you will find rats. Where you have water you will find rats.

When people find it impossible to place left over take-away food in bins or take it home to be binned but rather dump it on the side of the road you will find rats.

At least they are trying to catch them!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lots of rats in Dubai but usually their girlfriends do a pretty good job of catching them!


----------

